# Lamb of God - VII Sturm Und Drang



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Anyone given this album a listen yet? If you're a metal fan and haven't, there's something wrong with you! :lol:

Lamb of God have written some of the best heavy music in the last 10 years (IMO) but this album is absolutely awesome.

Not as instantly catch as Wrath or Sacrament but noticeably more complex and intricate without losing that Pantera groove they maintained in a lot of their songs.






Also touched on a few new sounds with some clean vocals but potentially their best album yet.

Quite possibly the best album I've heard in a good few years. \m/


----------

